# DAZN all’estero



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

Posso chiedervi un aiutino? 
Mi sono trasferita in Svizzera qualche anno fa, da sempre ho l’abbonamento a Sky quindi non ho mai avuto problemi a vedere le partite...
Adesso invece che le cose sono un po’ cambiate...mi sono accorta di avere un problema...
Ho provato ad aprire l’account DAZN (it) ma mi manda direttamente su DAZN.com per la Svizzera.... ora non è certo il prezzo (che è un pochino più alto) il problema, piuttosto il fatto che da quello che mi sembra di capire le famose 3 partite della serie A non ci sono o quanto meno non sono indicate.....

C'è qualcuno in grado di darmi qualche dritta ??
esiste un modo per vedere le partite anche da qui?

Grazie!


----------



## marcokaka (19 Agosto 2018)

Allora, DAZN si puó guardare senza problemi in questi paesi : 

Austria, Belgio, Bulgaria, Croazia, Repubblica di Cipro, Repubblica Ceca, Danimarca, Estonia, Finlandia, Francia, Germania, Grecia, Ungheria, Islanda, Irlanda, Italia, Lettonia, Liechtenstein, Lituania, Lussemburgo, Malta, Olanda, Norvegia, Polonia, Portogallo, Romania, Slovacchia, Slovenia, Spagna, Svezia e Regno Unito

Sul sito di dazn alla sezione portability trovi altre info. 
Comunque se volessi vederlo dalla svizzera dovresti utilizzare una vpn localizzata in uno di questi paesi. 

Saluti


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Allora, DAZN si puó guardare senza problemi in questi paesi :
> 
> Austria, Belgio, Bulgaria, Croazia, Repubblica di Cipro, Repubblica Ceca, Danimarca, Estonia, Finlandia, Francia, Germania, Grecia, Ungheria, Islanda, Irlanda, Italia, Lettonia, Liechtenstein, Lituania, Lussemburgo, Malta, Olanda, Norvegia, Polonia, Portogallo, Romania, Slovacchia, Slovenia, Spagna, Svezia e Regno Unito
> 
> ...



cosa intendi per vpn localizzata?……… non sono una scheggia in queste cose...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> cosa intendi per vpn localizzata?……… non sono una scheggia in queste cose...



Praticamente un semplice programmino che fa credere al server che sei localizzata non in Svizzera ma esempio a Milano


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Praticamente un semplice programmino che fa credere al server che sei localizzata non in Svizzera ma esempio a Milano



Ok avevo supposto.....
grazie!!!!!……


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Agosto 2018)

io su dazn in germania posso vedere tutta la serie a per 10 euro..in svizzera dovrebb eessere la stessa cosa


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io su dazn in germania posso vedere tutta la serie a per 10 euro..in svizzera dovrebb eessere la stessa cosa



Ok, potrei provare...è che su DAZN.com non riportano la serie a nell’elenco dei contenuti disponibili...essendo un mese gratuito potrei provare e basta.......


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Praticamente un semplice programmino che fa credere al server che sei localizzata non in Svizzera ma esempio a Milano



DAZN ha bloccato tutti i programmi VPN, anche quelli a pagamento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> DAZN ha bloccato tutti i programmi VPN, anche quelli a pagamento.



a ok , non lo sapevo. 

Cmq penso che farò il primo mese gratuito per vedere questa sera l'inda e settima prossima il Milan. 

Non ci sto capendo piu nulla dove vedere le partite, è un disastro.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a ok , non lo sapevo.
> 
> Cmq penso che farò il primo mese gratuito per vedere questa sera l'inda e settima prossima il Milan.
> 
> Non ci sto capendo piu nulla dove vedere le partite, è un disastro.



Il capire "dove" vederle, diventerà immediato in breve tempo, non è difficile da ricordare.

Il problema è che bisogna pagare salato e il punto interrogativo sulla qualità di Dazn; 

Lo scorso anno con 30 euro al mese vedevo tutto, 
Ora 45 euro mensili di Sky ddt, e poi prendo il ticket per Dazn da 60 euro per 9 mesi, che poi dividerò con qualcuno , visto che si possono utilizzare due dispositivi contemporaneamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il capire "dove" vederle, diventerà immediato in breve tempo, non è difficile da ricordare.
> 
> Il problema è che bisogna pagare salato e il punto interrogativo sulla qualità di Dazn;
> 
> ...



Infatti già ho fatto casino. Settimana prossima giochiamo di SABATO contro la Roma che dovrebbe essere su Sky. 

Mentre con il Napoli di Venerdi dovrebbe essere su Sky.


----------



## gabuz (20 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Infatti già ho fatto casino. Settimana prossima giochiamo di SABATO contro la Roma che dovrebbe essere su Sky.
> 
> Mentre con il Napoli di Venerdi dovrebbe essere su Sky.



Contro la Roma è di venerdì si Sky, Napoli sabato su DAZN.
Invecchi anche tu caro Lollo


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2018)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Contro la Roma è di venerdì si Sky, Napoli sabato su DAZN.
> Invecchi anche tu caro Lollo



Madonna che bordello. Sabato prossimo Napoli Dazn e il Venerdi dopo Roma su Sky. 

Il problema è che sono appena tornato dalla Sud Korea e sono distrutto dal fuso  

ps: Le Koreane , chetelodicoaffare


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

scusate ragazzi ma sto impazzendo.... ho deciso di vedere questa maledetta partita, oltretutto è la prima di campionato per noi...ma tutto mi rema contro 

Per fare il punto della situazione:
se faccio l'abbonamento a DAZN qui in Svizzera non mi permette di vedere la serie A (la svizzera non è CEE quindi non sono contenuti disponibili)

Se rientro in Italia e faccio l'abbonamento a DAZN e poi torno a casa....non mi permette di vedere la partita

A questo punto ci sono due alternative...
1. faccio l'abbonamento a DAZN Italia... e me ne sto comodamente in trasferta per due giorni per vedere la partita.
2. Qualcuno di voi mi suggerisce un sistema diverso per poter vedere la partita ??

Giuro che se non fosse di andare a Napoli mi organizzavo per andare allo stadio......
Che noia!!!!

Per favore accorrete in aiuto di questa povera donzella in difficoltà....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> scusate ragazzi ma sto impazzendo.... ho deciso di vedere questa maledetta partita, oltretutto è la prima di campionato per noi...ma tutto mi rema contro
> 
> Per fare il punto della situazione:
> se faccio l'abbonamento a DAZN qui in Svizzera non mi permette di vedere la serie A (la svizzera non è CEE quindi non sono contenuti disponibili)
> ...



Se puoi fare il mese di prova con DAZN, scaricati un VPN gratis, prova con il semplice Hola VPN (lo puoi scaricare dal chrome store come estensione per chrome)

Ti posso dire però che ultimamente quelli gratis non funzionano, ma richiedono un abbonamento che conviene se pensi ti serva per un lungo periodo


----------



## mosconim (21 Agosto 2018)

Tratto da corriere.it:

7) Posso vedere Dazn all’estero? 
Possiamo portare con noi tutti i nostri contenuti su Dazn, grazie al Regolamento Netflix entrato in vigore il primo aprile, in tutti i Paesi dell’Unione europea. Dazn è disponibile anche in Canada, Giappone, Svizzera e Stati Uniti. In questo caso però, il catalogo che vedremo comparire sullo schermo è quello del Paese in cui ci troviamo e non quello italiano.

Quindi presumo di si. Presumo….

Ovviamente abbonamento a DAZN Italia


----------



## Raryof (21 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> scusate ragazzi ma sto impazzendo.... ho deciso di vedere questa maledetta partita, oltretutto è la prima di campionato per noi...ma tutto mi rema contro
> 
> Per fare il punto della situazione:
> se faccio l'abbonamento a DAZN qui in Svizzera non mi permette di vedere la serie A (la svizzera non è CEE quindi non sono contenuti disponibili)
> ...



Se vuoi... in che lingua ti interessa vedere la partita? hai pretese?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (21 Agosto 2018)

mosconim ha scritto:


> Tratto da corriere.it:
> 
> 7) Posso vedere Dazn all’estero?
> Possiamo portare con noi tutti i nostri contenuti su Dazn, grazie al Regolamento Netflix entrato in vigore il primo aprile, in tutti i Paesi dell’Unione europea. Dazn è disponibile anche in Canada, Giappone, Svizzera e Stati Uniti. In questo caso però,* il catalogo che vedremo comparire sullo schermo è quello del Paese in cui ci troviamo e non quello italiano*.
> ...



L'abbonamento è valido in quei paesi, ma vedi il catalogo offerto da quel paese

Come Netflix, se sei in Italia puoi vedere Don Matteo, se sei in Inghilterra piangi perché Don Matteo non c'è


----------



## mosconim (21 Agosto 2018)

Sembrerebbe nel mercato DACH (Germania Austria e Svizzera tedesca) il pacchetto DAZN prevede gli highlights della Bundesliga e la trasmissione delle partite di Serie A, Premier League, Liga, Ligue 1, J-League, NBA, NFL, NHL, il tennis dei circuiti WTA, ATP 250, Coppa Davis, Fed Cup e Sei Nazioni di Rugby.
Parlano di Svizzera tedesca però….


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Se puoi fare il mese di prova con DAZN, scaricati un VPN gratis, prova con il semplice Hola VPN (lo puoi scaricare dal chrome store come estensione per chrome)
> 
> Ti posso dire però che ultimamente quelli gratis non funzionano, ma richiedono un abbonamento che conviene se pensi ti serva per un lungo periodo



DAZN ha bloccato tutte le vpn. Già provato e non funziona!


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se vuoi... in che lingua ti interessa vedere la partita? hai pretese?



no...nessuna pretesa...la voglio vedere se poi non capisco una mazza amen....


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> L'abbonamento è valido in quei paesi, ma vedi il catalogo offerto da quel paese
> 
> Come Netflix, se sei in Italia puoi vedere Don Matteo, se sei in Inghilterra piangi perché Don Matteo non c'è



se poi abiti come me a uno sputo dal confine..... ti partono i santi....


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

mosconim ha scritto:


> Sembrerebbe nel mercato DACH (Germania Austria e Svizzera tedesca) il pacchetto DAZN prevede gli highlights della Bundesliga e la trasmissione delle partite di Serie A, Premier League, Liga, Ligue 1, J-League, NBA, NFL, NHL, il tennis dei circuiti WTA, ATP 250, Coppa Davis, Fed Cup e Sei Nazioni di Rugby.
> Parlano di Svizzera tedesca però….



Infatti svizzera italiana no, che idiozia per altro.....
Fortunatamente ho un punto di appoggio in Italia quindi se non riesco ad organizzare diversamente vado faccio abbonamento e la vedo...pero' in questo caso mi preoccupa la connessione internet che non è certo delle piu' performanti...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> se poi abiti come me a uno sputo dal confine..... ti partono i santi....



Vai a fare un giro a Como, ti siedi sul lungolago con il tablet e una sim e ti godi la partita con lo sfondo della funicolare di Brunate illuminata....

Se vuoi ti ospito io a Cermenate.


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vai a fare un giro a Como, ti siedi sul lungolago con il tablet e una sim e ti godi la partita con lo sfondo della funicolare di Brunate illuminata....
> 
> Se vuoi ti ospito io a Cermenate.



e poi i turisti mi sentono imprecare....non è proprio bello!!! 
Ridendo e scherzando siamo vicini!!!  Io sono di Fino Mornasco....
Credo che l'unica possibilità sia passare il fine settimana nel comasco.... ....


----------



## cris (21 Agosto 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vai a fare un giro a Como, ti siedi sul lungolago con il tablet e una sim e ti godi la partita con lo sfondo della funicolare di Brunate illuminata....
> 
> Se vuoi ti ospito io a Cermenate.



Furbetto


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

Grazie a tutti per i consigli!!!!
Insomma, mai avrei pensato che la faccenda potesse diventare cosi' complessa....
Escludendo la possibilità di vedere la partita sul lungo lago ... ovvi motivi....(ho tutte delle strategie per vedere le partite.... )
Penso che provero' a seguire i suggerimenti ricevuti per mp
Qualora non ci riuscissi faro' su quattro stracci e mi passero' il fine settimana nel comasco nel mio vecchio appartamento....mai e poi mai avrei pensato di scendere per una partita !!!!! 

Se proprio andasse tutto male provero' a seguirvi sul forum......


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

Qualcuno di voi ha l'abbonamento a Milan TV?
Trasmettono tutte le partite?


----------



## Crestadellonda (21 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> DAZN ha bloccato tutte le vpn. Già provato e non funziona!


Vero..


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> scusate ragazzi ma sto impazzendo.... ho deciso di vedere questa maledetta partita, oltretutto è la prima di campionato per noi...ma tutto mi rema contro
> 
> Per fare il punto della situazione:
> se faccio l'abbonamento a DAZN qui in Svizzera non mi permette di vedere la serie A (la svizzera non è CEE quindi non sono contenuti disponibili)
> ...



ti ospito a casa mia, nessun problema...


----------



## LadyRoss (21 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ti ospito a casa mia, nessun problema...



 .... mai mi sarei aspettata cosi' tanta disponibilità!!!! 
Attenzione... perchè potrei anche accettare.....


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> .... mai mi sarei aspettata cosi' tanta disponibilità!!!!
> Attenzione... perchè potrei anche accettare.....



a disposizione


----------



## antomuzz (22 Agosto 2018)

.
[MENTION=4469]antomuzz[/MENTION] qui non si spamma. Al prossimo spam verrai bannato.


----------



## LadyRoss (22 Agosto 2018)

C’è l’ho fatta!
Grazie al vostro aiuto sono riuscita a trovare la partita!!
Con Chf 7,50 riesco a vederla...commento probabilmente in inglese ma non fa niente!

Sollievooooo........


----------



## The P (25 Agosto 2018)

Ciao ragazzi, potete aiutare anche me? 

Sono all'estero, ho una VPN a pagamento molto buona che Dazn riesce a disattivare. Non so come vederla, non mi va di andare in un bar, voglio vedere questa partita con la giusta sacralità 

PS: Qualsiasi suggerimento di sito online è ben accetto
PPS: ma vedi un pò se con abbonamento sia a Sky che a Mediaset Premium mi devo perdere la partita. L'Italia è sempre il peggio del peggio. Sta roba di Dazn è una follia, gestita malissimo


----------



## vannu994 (25 Agosto 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, potete aiutare anche me?
> 
> Sono all'estero, ho una VPN a pagamento molto buona che Dazn riesce a disattivare. Non so come vederla, non mi va di andare in un bar, voglio vedere questa partita con la giusta sacralità
> 
> ...



Ti avrei consigliato di iscriverti a qualche sito di scommesse, io avevo fatto l'abbonamento a Bet e ci ho visto un bel po di partite con il cell quando ero fuori. Purtroppo ho appena scoperto che quest'anno la serie A non ha commercializzato lo streaming video per le agenzie di scommesse.


----------



## The P (25 Agosto 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Ti avrei consigliato di iscriverti a qualche sito di scommesse, io avevo fatto l'abbonamento a Bet e ci ho visto un bel po di partite con il cell quando ero fuori. Purtroppo ho appena scoperto che quest'anno la serie A non ha commercializzato lo streaming video per le agenzie di scommesse.



caspita, poteva essere una buona idea. QUest'anno non ne va una...


----------

